# Step by step guide to making a 1xD Mag host ...



## wquiles (Sep 22, 2015)

If you have access to a lathe capable of cutting threads, here a guide on how to make a custom 1xD Mag host:


Step 1: Start with a "D" size host, colour of your choice. For this guide my customer asked for 2x Digital Cammo 1xD's, designed for a 32650 "D" size LiIon cell, which is right around 6" in length (see post #2 for length suggestions for different batteries/holders), assuming a deep tailcap mod is used (which is also part of the this guide): 








Step 2: Cut to length. Actually, cut about 0.1" longer, since you have to clean up the edge (depending how you cut the tube with):

















Step 3 (optional): Almost too late now, but before cutting threads, verify you have enough room for the threads. Insert intended battery, and see if things will line up. At this point you can also note how deep does the spring would have to be move deeper inside the tailcap for the whole thing to fit together.












Step 4: Use two layers of tape (to protect the finish), and chuck the host. Center per your lathe/chuck.







Step 5: Clean up the edge (raw from the bandsaw).







Step 6: Line up boring bar with edge (y-axis), and just barely touching the ID of the host. It goes without saying that having a DRO in the lathe is invaluable!



Step 7: Bore into the body 0.050" (total ID change of 0.1"), by .150" deep (towards the chuck). This creates the area for the o-ring to fit once the threading is all done.







Step 8: Without changing the DRO settings from the zero in step 7, now bore 0.022" into the body, by 0.500" deep (towards chuck). Of course, the first 0.150" will do nothing (material removed in step 7), but the next 0.350" will of course be removed. This new surface will be the minor diameter of the new threads being cut.







Step 9: Using the threading tool, create the relief for the start of the thread (beginning of the 0.350" section), and the end of the thread (end of the .350" section).












Step 10: Cut the 20TPI thread. 












Step 11: Clean up/polish the new threads with an abrasive pad if required:







Step 12: Clean up the sharp inside edge, to prevent it from cutting/tearing up the o-ring:







Step 13: Stop. Take a quick/short break, and marvel at your creation:







Step 14: Re-assemble host, insert battery, and without the spring, make sure everything fits. This also gives you another chance to see/measure how deep the spring needs to be recessed inside the tailcap:







Step 15: To do the deep tailcap mod, I have tried "many" things, and I always messed-up the tailcap finish, so I made my own custom Delrin holder. The tailcap is a "press fit", and with the pressure from the chuck, it does not move while I do the boring operations. When done, push through the built-in hole in the back:

















Step 16: Line up boring tool with edge of tailcap (y-axis) , and ID of tailcap (x-axis). Bore 0.600" deep (y-axis) without changing the x-axis:







Step 17: Lightly lube new threads (and a tiny bit on the o-ring), and test everything:












Step 18: Reassembly host & parts. You are done. Enjoy a beer, tee, coffee, whatever you like :twothumbs









I hope this has been helpful.

Will


----------



## wquiles (Sep 22, 2015)

These are what I came up with to adjust the length of the 1xD's based on the target battery/cell. Please note that these were "minimum" length - if you are going to use this "guide" please start a little longer and/or take into account the deep tailcap mod in order to achieve the min length possible.

The side note on the left side of the paper includes details as to how I machine the small Aluminum inserts, which are needed for some battery combinations (due to the cells being too small in diameter for the OEM spring. 








Will


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 22, 2015)

Nicely done Will, as usual!

Why the deep tailcap mod? What does that add to the build?


Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you Daniel 

The deep tailcap mod simply allows the overall length to be shorter, by the same amount that the spring is recessed. As an alternate (or in addition), one can also shorten the OEM spring, or use a shorter spring. This mod came from multiple requests from past customers who requested "the shortest possible 1xD" 

Will


----------



## TexasLumens (Sep 23, 2015)

Good Job Will!! You always give good info!! :twothumbs 

Dan


----------



## Ladd (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Awesome tools and inspiring talent here...........


----------



## wquiles (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you guys for your kind words 

I updated post #2 with the other "nugget" I wanted to share, which is my own guide for finding the "minimum" length for a given battery combination. Back when I was doing these 1xD's a lot, I most often was given the task of making the 1xD the shortest possible. So I basically bought all of the batteries and/or holders (available at that time), and measured and tested what was possible/doable. That guide (shared in its entirety in post #2) shows that I came up with, assuming a deep tailcap mod was also used. If not, basically you add about 0.6" to the body. Note that in some cases the battery holder (specially those from forum member FM) have the end of the holder inside of the spring - please take that into account.

As always with advice on the Internet, please measure and test on your own equipment, batteries, cell holders, etc.. to make sure those target dimensions (that worked for me) will also work for you.


----------



## Moonf8ce (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey All,

Will's giving his secrets are here for free!! Even though I have the lathe, the tools & now wills measurements I would still continue to purchase from him EVERYTIME.

If you are seriously considering a 1D just buy it from Will, I guarantee you won't regret it...

(Will - looking forward to delivery!!)


----------



## wquiles (Sep 28, 2015)

Moonf8ce said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Will's giving his secrets are here for free!! Even though I have the lathe, the tools & now wills measurements I would still continue to purchase from him EVERYTIME.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

These two shipped last Tuesday, so hopefully they will arrive soon


----------

